# Boondox



## The Dark Fiddler (Nov 15, 2008)

We're all familiar with that dirt poor town... or so we're told.

Is it possible its all a scam to get your money.
*Shrugs*
Maybe if we got to see it, I'd believe it.
Oh well, ignore all of that (^) and just discuss Boondox. Please.


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 15, 2008)

It's been a long time since I played Wild World, but I vaguely remember donating millions of Bells (hacker friend on wi-fi). If I recall, it seemed like it _was_ all just a scam created by Tortimer.


----------



## Axolotl Alex (Nov 15, 2008)

Well this time around, you donate to your own town and get those snazzy "upgrades" like the fountain or windmill. I think you can also donate to Boondox to get the feathers.


----------



## The Dark Fiddler (Nov 15, 2008)

I still think Boondox is a scam...
And I wanna see those poor dirt-eating people... 
Errr.... animals.


----------



## Micah (Nov 15, 2008)

Axolotl Alex said:
			
		

> Well this time around, you donate to your own town and get those snazzy "upgrades" like the fountain or windmill. I think you can also donate to Boondox to get the feathers.


Seriously? Your town upgrades by donating to Boondox?!


----------



## Tyeforce (Nov 15, 2008)

Axolotl Alex said:
			
		

> Well this time around, you donate to your own town and get those snazzy "upgrades" like the fountain or windmill. I think you can also donate to Boondox to get the feathers.


COOL!!

And for you,







Lol, sorry, I had to.


----------



## Bones15 (Nov 15, 2008)

I never donated to Boondox.I don't care about the starving people. Is it true that if you donate enough Bells it becomes Boondopolis?


----------



## Harrison (Nov 15, 2008)

Hacking is lameeeeee


----------



## Mewkip (Nov 16, 2008)

On my hacked ACWW it became Boondopolis and didn't advance any further. I got a letter from one of the Boondopolis residents saying thank you and that my donations got this resident into college and wants you to wish him luck on his entrance exams. You also get a rainbow feather with the letter.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 16, 2008)

Mewkip said:
			
		

> On my hacked ACWW it became Boondopolis and didn't advance any further. I got a letter from one of the Boondopolis residents saying thank you and that my donations got this resident into college and wants you to wish him luck on his entrance exams. You also get a rainbow feather with the letter.


Yea, if you donate to Boondox they send you the coloured feathers the more you donate, do they not? You can wear the feathers in your hair and when you donate enough money it becomes Boondopolis and you get a rainbow feather.


----------



## Axolotl Alex (Nov 16, 2008)

Haha thanks Tye!

Well according to the new website's Civic Center glossary entry:

"_The Civic Center has a number of services to change or improve your town. See how your town is doing, change the tune that you hear playing throughout your town, *donate Bells to help improve the town*, or voice complaints and report problems with your house._"

So yeah, you can donate to your own town to get them upgrades. I heard you can still donate to boondox seperatly though. Donating to your town gets you upgrades and donating to Boondox gets you the feathers.


----------



## Jas0n (Nov 16, 2008)

I probably will donate to boondox, i love the feathers.


----------



## Axolotl Alex (Nov 16, 2008)

It makes me wonder though if they were exaggerating with the "_voice complaints and report problems with your house_" line. I wonder what that would be for....


----------



## raider2338 (Nov 24, 2008)

Probably a scam created by Tortimer; thats why we have never seen his house! And what does he hide in that shell?


----------



## coffeebean! (Nov 26, 2008)

People. Your town is Boondox. xD


----------



## ryuu (Dec 2, 2008)

yah if you donate enough they will send letters saying something like "thank you, inseart name here, i finaly hay mony for collage, thanks boondox" i think it was all a scam to divide money between nook and the town...


----------



## Yetiman15 (Jan 17, 2009)

I believe they were hungry and in need of bells. I enjoyed receiving the feathers my favorite one was the white feather.


----------



## SamXX (Jan 17, 2009)

Why is this being posted in from november...?

Oh well.
I think Boondox is... A SCAM!!! :O


Disgraceful!
I was thinking of calling my town Boondox...


----------



## ZhaR (Jan 17, 2009)

I never donate to boondox.  One time I donated about 700k, expecting to maybe get something, but when nothing happened, I got so angry that I vowed to never again donate money to boondox.


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jan 18, 2009)

Harrison said:
			
		

> Hacking is lameeeeee


  hacking is fun!  especially since wild world is so terrible, it enhances the experience.


----------



## SockHead (Jan 18, 2009)

I always thought of the show when I donated.


----------



## Sapphireflames (Jan 18, 2009)

I didn't get a letter. I donated like 2 mil on my first WW but I lost it so my family bought another one and had to start all over. :'(


----------



## KHero (Jan 18, 2009)

You start donating to get the feathers AFTER you finish the town upgrades. 100 million for the first feather.


----------



## Sapphireflames (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh...


----------



## Resonate (Jan 18, 2009)

Isn't there a person on TBT who's town is called *Boondox*?  0.o I wanna go!


----------



## coffeebean! (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> People. Your town is Boondox. xD


^THIS


----------



## Link (Jan 19, 2009)

coffeebean! said:
			
		

> coffeebean! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^THAT


----------



## MrChuckman64 (Jan 19, 2009)

if you transferred your character from wild world and you had a rainbow feather, then it will go into your catalog and you can buy it for 400 bells!  it's pretty funny.


----------



## PyroWolf (Jan 19, 2009)

Koehler said:
			
		

> Axolotl Alex said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no now we have a town fund


----------



## .::PurpleLife::. (Jan 19, 2009)

Bones15 said:
			
		

> I never donated to Boondox.I don't care about the starving people. Is it true that if you donate enough Bells it becomes Boondopolis?


YES


----------



## Placktor (Jan 19, 2009)

lol in wild world i named my town boondox so everyone said they had to donate to our own town


----------



## The Phone Company (Mar 9, 2009)

I don't know what to think of Boondox now...


----------



## Brian117 (Mar 10, 2009)

Old bump.

Gtfo ->


----------



## darobotkid (Mar 11, 2009)

who is boondox ?


----------



## MattyofAlbion (Mar 11, 2009)

does it really matter??? you still get your feather...unless some idiots were really donating for the Boondoxians >_>


----------



## Collin (Mar 11, 2009)

lol you get feathers from abd in city folk if you save money
on ww you donate to boondox.


----------

